# unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.



## neal_ae

Aloha ! 

Meine Fragen..

zu erst, was ist bitte der unterschied zwischen einer 50lbs trolling angel und einer 30-50 lbs angel.

und des weiteren brauche ich eure erfahrung im bezug auf das richtige material..

es ist wirklich schwierig für mich eine adäquate entscheidung zu treffen.

mein einsatz wird eine segeltour sein von seebrücke nach kanarische inseln. danach, im herbst von den kanaren nach brasilien.

ich werde mir die accurate atd kaufen. momentan hader ich noch zwischen der 12 und 30. "ich will kein schuhkarton".
klein fein und stark finde ich gut. in der fachliteratur heisst es aber unisolo.. je größer desto besser.. 

ich habe mal überschlagen und denke das ich bei einer geflochtene schnur mit 80 lbs und einem durchmesser von 0,39 mm auf die 12 er accurate etwa 600 meter drauf bekomme.
bei der 30iger sicherlich die relevaten 800..

und nun, die rolle ist teuer genug.. welche rute ??

ich will kein besenstiel.. aber da wir mit dem segelboot nicht zurücksetzen können oder manöver fahren können.. 

nunja, ich dachte an etwa 200- 350 euro.. und habe gefallen an der tiagra trolling xtr b. von shimano. mit der löänge von 2.13 m aber doch schon etwas lang.

eventuell könnt ihr mir ja was anderes empfehlen.
meine bisherige abneigung gegenüber rollen habe ich aufgegeben.. war ja eh nur ein pseudo ästhetischer grund von mir..

humm. soweit,

liebe grüße aus dem tiefen bayrischen wald, heute war der erste frühlingstag.

neal.


----------



## zulu

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

teuer genug.. welche rute ??



auf jeden fall keine so lange sondern eine kurze standup

und keine kohlefaser sondern glasfaser , ist einfach unempfindlicher.. kniks knax ..

eine 12er rolle auf ner 80er rute sieht übrigens zum schießen aus|muahah:da wird sich jeder fachmann amüsieren
 die rollenaufnahme am rutenfuß einer vernünftigen 80er ist meist viel zu groß für so ein miniröllchen  die krichste dann nicht mal fest.

wenn ihr nicht stoppen oder beidrehen könnt hast du sowieso keine chance einen fisch mit mehr als 10 kg an das boot zu bekommen ....dann ist ratzfatz deine schnur von der rolle gezogen
 zudem ist die geflochtene schnur wenn sie unter spannung abläuft extrem gefährlich für dich, deine mitfahrer und alles material das sich schneiden lässt , wie eine bandsäge

 kommt das zeug irgendwie in den prop und auf die welle hast du eine gute chance damit die dichtung zu zerschneiden....willst du das auf see haben ?? gluck gluck

darum nehmen die richtigen biggamer dacron und nicht dyneema oder sonst was.

Was du brauchst ist wenigstens eine 50er standup kombo die aufeinander abgestimmt ist , besser noch eine 80er.
gefüllt mit mono oder dacron + monotopshot 

nimm dir genug reserveschnur  mit, ein 50 kilo tuna zieht dir auf dem segler auch eine 80er blank wenn ihr nicht das entsprechende manöver fahren könnt

und daß der beißt, damit mußt du offshore rechnen

tight lines ....bendet rods....and bloody deck

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## XDorschhunterX

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

Lustig ist auch dass viele Angler den Zusammenhang zwischen der Rute, Rolle und Schnur vernachlässigen.

eine 12 lbs Rolle hat nicht nur ein Fassungsvermögen für eine 12 LBs Mono, sondern auch eine Bremse die bis 12lbs dauerhaft bremst und ausgelegt ist. Gleiches gilt für eine 30lbs Rolle.

Das ist auch der Grund warum viele Norwegenangler ihre 20-30 lbs Rollen mit 60-80 lbs Schnüren himmeln

Es gibt aber auch hochgelevelte Rollen ( WLRSA, WA)

WLRSA Widebody/ Long Range Special: höhere Schnurfassung und stärkere Bremse 30 lbs Model mit 50lbs Schnurfassung und Bremse.


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

Der Unterschied ist die Schnurrstärke in Libras ( lbs ) gemessen.

Was willst du fangen, kleine o. grösse Fische ?
Viel Geld willst ingesamt ausgeben ? 
Wie oft willst du Hochseeanglen in deinem Leben?
Das sind Fragen die du mitbeachten solltest.

Willst du öfter Anglen kauf dir was vernünftiges, so wie dir geraten wurde.



G. Frank


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*



XDorschhunterX schrieb:


> Lustig ist auch dass viele Angler den Zusammenhang zwischen der Rute, Rolle und Schnur vernachlässigen.
> 
> eine 12 lbs Rolle hat nicht nur ein Fassungsvermögen für eine 12 LBs Mono, sondern auch eine Bremse die bis 12lbs dauerhaft bremst und ausgelegt ist. Gleiches gilt für eine 30lbs Rolle.
> 
> Das ist auch der Grund warum viele Norwegenangler ihre 20-30 lbs Rollen mit 60-80 lbs Schnüren himmeln
> 
> Es gibt aber auch hochgelevelte Rollen ( WLRSA, WA)
> 
> WLRSA Widebody/ Long Range Special: höhere Schnurfassung und stärkere Bremse 30 lbs Model mit 50lbs Schnurfassung und Bremse.


 

Dorschhunter,#h

kennst du überhaupt die Accurate ATD,ich glaube es kaum.
Die 12er bremst locker 30 Ibs Schnüre.Selbst da ist noch Luft nach oben.


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*



neal_ae schrieb:


> Aloha !
> 
> Meine Fragen..
> 
> zu erst, was ist bitte der unterschied zwischen einer 50lbs trolling angel und einer 30-50 lbs angel.
> 
> und des weiteren brauche ich eure erfahrung im bezug auf das richtige material..
> 
> es ist wirklich schwierig für mich eine adäquate entscheidung zu treffen.
> 
> mein einsatz wird eine segeltour sein von seebrücke nach kanarische inseln. danach, im herbst von den kanaren nach brasilien.
> 
> ich werde mir die* accurate atd* kaufen. momentan hader ich noch zwischen der 12 und 30. "ich will kein schuhkarton".
> klein fein und stark finde ich gut. in der fachliteratur heisst es aber unisolo.. je größer desto besser..
> 
> ich habe mal überschlagen und denke das ich bei einer geflochtene schnur mit 80 lbs und einem durchmesser von 0,39 mm auf die 12 er accurate etwa 600 meter drauf bekomme.
> bei der 30iger sicherlich die relevaten 800..
> 
> und nun, die rolle ist teuer genug.. welche rute ??
> 
> ich will kein besenstiel.. aber da wir mit dem segelboot nicht zurücksetzen können oder manöver fahren können..
> 
> nunja, ich dachte an etwa 200- 350 euro.. und habe gefallen an der tiagra trolling xtr b. von shimano. mit der löänge von 2.13 m aber doch schon etwas lang.
> 
> eventuell könnt ihr mir ja was anderes empfehlen.
> meine bisherige abneigung gegenüber rollen habe ich aufgegeben.. war ja eh nur ein pseudo ästhetischer grund von mir..
> 
> humm. soweit,
> 
> liebe grüße aus dem tiefen bayrischen wald, heute war der erste frühlingstag.
> 
> neal.


 

Hallo Neal,#h

um Geld und Gewicht zu sparen,schau die mal die Accurate
Boss Extrem an.Die gibt es auch in 50er Größe.Die sollte
mehr als ausreichend sein.:m
Ansonsten,die ATD`s habe ich auch bereits gefischt,damit
kann man natürlich auch gut leben.

Noch eine Frage:
Ich kenne natürlich euer Boot nicht,aber habt ihr bereits darüber
nachgedacht,wie ihr einen großen Fisch ins Boot bekommt?


----------



## neal_ae

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

danke schön für eure beiträge.

nun, den fisch würde ich mit meinem selbsgebastelten gaff, spitze ist von nem alten edelstahl harpunen pfeil, alurohr.

oder mit der ankerwinsche ?? oder hinten mit diesem boothalter, dem davit. da werde ich enorm creativ sein, wenn der fisch trudelnd beikommt.

angel eventuell die alutecnos roller top, 20-50 lbs, aber eventuell ist diese rute zu lommelig `?.
erscheint mir ein kompromiss zu sein, da ich nicht so gerne roller haben willl. aber am top, wo die belastung am stärksten sein wird, ganz nützlich, denkt man.


lg,
neal.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

Hast du schon mal während eines Segeltörns geschleppt, bzw. haste das mit dem Skipper abgesprochen?
Im Herbst von den Kanaren über'n Teich klingt für mich so, als ob ihr zumindest teilweise an der ARC teilnehmt?


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

Hey

Ich denke das Roller Guides wichtig sind, denn bei einem schnellen Run sind in wenigen Sekunden 200- 300 o. mehr Meter runter, das erhitzt die Schnur und die Ringe, bei einer 50- ziger auf jedenfall.
Ich selber habe ab 30-ziger, alle Ruten durch gängig mit Roller Guides.

G. Frank


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*



neal_ae schrieb:


> danke schön für eure beiträge.
> 
> *nun, den fisch würde ich mit meinem selbsgebastelten gaff, spitze ist von nem alten edelstahl harpunen pfeil, alurohr.*
> 
> *oder mit der ankerwinsche ?? oder hinten mit diesem boothalter, dem davit. da werde ich enorm creativ sein, wenn der fisch trudelnd beikommt.*
> 
> angel eventuell die alutecnos roller top, 20-50 lbs, aber eventuell ist diese rute zu lommelig `?.
> erscheint mir ein kompromiss zu sein, da ich nicht so gerne roller haben willl. aber am top, wo die belastung am stärksten sein wird, ganz nützlich, denkt man.
> 
> 
> lg,
> neal.


 


Die Aktion würde ich gerne Live sehen,wenn es mehr als
ein Köderfisch ist.


----------



## neal_ae

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

na was soll daß ? auf m segelboot gibts n haufen winschen. warum nich n büschen schnur um die schwanzflosse bänseln und das flossentier hoch juckeln ? 

und wenn wir richtig kohldampf schieben.. sind wir ja auch motiviert, nich wahr ?

da sehe ich keine problemskies. aber man weiss ja nicht was da so beisst.

und ab einer gewissen größe.. wird mein mädchen mit der moralischgen brechstange auf mich einschlagen.

kätsch and release isset stichwort.

wisst ihr wo ich so ne markierungsgedöns auftreiben kann für die großen burschen ? studiere zwar aqua culture.. aber bin momentan zu faul e-mails durch den äther sickern zu lassen.


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*



Wollebre schrieb:


> ich zweifel an das du jemals auf einem Segler warst.....
> vielleicht in einer Marina aber bestimmt nicht auf Langfahrt.
> 
> *Somit keinen weiteren Kommentar oder Vorschlag meinerseits.*
> 
> Wolle


 


Erübrigt sich wirklich.:m


----------



## neal_ae

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

na darauf kann ich verzichten. borniertes geschnösel.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

Wärst du mal auf meine Frage und paar Einzelheiten eingegangen, hätte ich dir vielleicht was erzählen können, ich bin in dem Revier schon ausgiebig gesegelt und hab das auch mit Schleppen verbunden, aber wenn du darauf verzichten kannst, dann viel Glück an den Winschen....|rolleyes


----------



## zulu

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

ganz schön frech...schallt

aus dem tiefsten bayrischen wald

der nixwissende ts

erwartet rat, bekommt ihn 

geht nicht darauf ein

unser träumender aquacultura expert

wird nun allein 

angeln spielen 

müssen

man kann da nur noch

 hals und beinbruch wünschen

oder burned reel...broken rod..lost line...cutted fingers..treble hook in the face .....and dead fish in the sea....


#d


z.


----------



## neal_ae

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

ich verstehe es nicht, was hier los ist.ich beschreibe am anfang mein vorhaben. mit einem gaffelgetakelten traditionssegler, 12,5 meter von holland nach den kanaren zu segeln. mein mädchen ist holländerin mit viel segelerfahrung, ich war auf ein paar törns in der ostsee und in der adria. nun dürfen wir das boot ihrer eltern im frühjahr überführen. ich habe nie behauptet, der erfrahrene segler zu sein. habe einige lektüren studiert, und ein paar wochen auf der see verbracht. nun unterstellen mir wolle und breithart aus dem blauen heraus dinge, und diskreditieren diesen thread von mir, habe aber nie behauptet der erfahrene segler ect zu sein. da verstehe ich nicht den hintergrund, mich hier anzupflaumen.

ich freue mich auf unseren törn, habe eine schnelle auffassungsgabe, und bin jung kräftig und gesund.

also, kirche im dorf lassen und viel lärm um nix.


----------



## neal_ae

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

nun will auch noch zulu mitspielen und nerven. gehts hier um eure dicke hose oder um das thema ^^


----------



## neal_ae

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

zulu, es dauerte 20 tage bis hier jemand was gepostet hat. danach vergingen ein paar tage, ich bin  nich auf eure fragen eingegangen und nun ist hier die dicke profilneurose am start . wenn ihr nur n biseken entspannt seit, dann schaut ihr auf meine anzahl der postings und versucht hier n biseken gastfreundschaft walten zu lassen.


----------



## zulu

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

ich spiele immer gern mit bei anfängerfragen 
und das schon recht lang...auch in deinem studienfach
sei doch froh wenn dir jemand hilft
du hast doch bisher nur naive fragen gestellt

wir reden hier von big game oder ???


----------



## zulu

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

jetz biste aba schnell wech eh
fällt dir nix mehr zu ein wa ?

dein stil ist einfach schlecht 

falsches thema ?

schlaf gut


----------



## arminpa65

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

Hi neal ,

da hast du dir aber auch ein heißes eisen ausgesucht.
Das AB ist der falsche Platz für so fragen

Mußt dir doch etwas zeit nehmen für die Netz

Suche  hab ich gemacht  dauerte stunden ist aber wirklich lustig

im gameboard ist das tema auch schon durchgekaut worden endete immer mit ner kleinen Katastrophe :c

scheint wohl nicht gut zusammenzugehen Segeln und Trolling

mach einfach einen auf Pionier und berichte wenn du von deiner Traumreise zurückbist

laß dich nicht von den alten männern provozieren|gr: die haben auch klein angefangen

und nun sind sie weise (haare) 

mfg   arminpa


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*



zulu schrieb:


> jetz biste aba schnell wech eh
> fällt dir nix mehr zu ein wa ?
> 
> *dein stil ist einfach schlecht *
> 
> falsches thema ?
> 
> schlaf gut


 


Einen Literaturpreis wirst *du* mit deinem rumgebölke wohl als
Letzter bekommen.#d

Das wars jetzt für mich.Mach deine Erfahrung,und fall meinetwegen auf die Nase.


----------



## zulu

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Einen Literaturpreis wirst *du* mit deinem rumgebölke wohl als
> Letzter bekommen.#d
> 
> danke
> 
> den überlasse ich anderen
> 
> war doch ein joke
> 
> du weisst wie ich poste
> 
> weitere mühe lohnt doch hier nicht
> 
> so versteht er  einfach viel besser
> 
> und schon war er weg
> 
> deinem schlußsatz pflichte ich natürlich uneineschränkt bei
> 
> seit post 16
> 
> #h
> 
> z.


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

Hey Neal

Das geht schon Segeln u. trollen. Ich sehe hier in Mexico schon Segeler, die auch Trollingruten haben.
Es ist zwar nicht ideal, aber möglich.
Genug starke Schnur, Dyneema besser noch Dacron, wenn du willst noch ein Top shot , grosse Rolle mit starker Bremse.
Und kauf dir ein Gaff, es gibt den Haken zu kaufen, er ist nicht teuer u. du brauchst in nur auf ein kräftigen Holzstiel setzen. 
Wenn ihr Land, Insel u. Untiefen passiert, hast du die besten Changen.
Dort setze einfach, ein Wobbler o. kleine Octopus Skirt am besten gleich mit einem Marlindraht geriggt, wegen den scharfen Zähnen von den Barakudas , Wahoos u. Sierras.
Wenn du draussen auf hoher See bist eine grosse 12 -15 cm lange Plastik Lure, gerne mit ein dicken Kopf o. Australian Runners , aber von Yozuri . Die machen einen guten Druck im Wasser.
Das kannst du auch gleich mit einen sehr starken Stahlseil riggen, das Gleiche was man zu Haifische angel benutzt.
Ich würde zwei Angel setzen eine mit Plastiklure u. ein mit dem Runner.

G. Tortugaf


----------



## neal_ae

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

love and light, tortuga.

deine nachricht werde ich beherzigen. kleine wobbler, dicke schnur. oli vom biggameshop hat vor einer woche seine "in auftrag produzierte schnur" im roten meer getestet und ist zufrieden. rundgeflochtene dyneema. damit kann ich das mono shock schön 1, 2 meter reinschieben und eventuell mit einem anaconda knoten sichern.

dann gehts mit auf die rolle.

ich denke, die rolle wird hochwertig, bei der rute nehme ich was preisgünstigeres.

liebe grüße,
neal.


----------



## neal_ae

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

geflochtene schnüre haben ja im vergleich zum mono relativ wenig dehnung. seit ihr auch der meinung, das rundgeflochtene schnüre, mehr dehnung aufweisen als "nicht rund" geflochtene schnüre..

und wenn ihr auch der meinung seit, wieviel mehr dehnung kann ich erwarten ?


----------



## neal_ae

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

kay. habe einige lures gebastelt über den winter. nun habe ich fluoro carbon drangebänselt, 65lbs, 30 cm. soll ich das durch edelstahl geflochten austauschen ? nicht das der fisch weiss was ne schnur bedeutet aber er könnte ja misstrauisch sein, wenn er das edelstal sieht.


----------



## neal_ae

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

wow.wolle.

danke für die information. was haelst du davon, anstatt der strikeösen, ein 4 m gummischlauch davor zu schalten ? theratube schwarz.


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

Du kannst dir auch einfach eine alte grosse Penn Senator an die Reling schrauben.

das geht auch .

G. Frank


----------



## zulu

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

Als mobofahrer hasse ich so einen winschenscheiß mit ner dicken, langen leine der da im *küstenbereich *hinter dem segler hergezogen wird. Das ist sogar mancherorts mit gutem grund verboten. 
Der segler hat vorfahrt und ich muß wenn sich unsere kurse kreuzen hinter ihm passieren.
Diesen pennern ist es egal wenn ich 100 meter hinter ihnen den mist in die welle oder den prop bekomme.
Und so weit und mehr hängt das ding bei denen hinten raus weil sie nicht aufpassen und keine ahnung haben !!!
Dyneema auf ner senator, den biss verpennt und schon sind es 600 m.
Die gucken garnicht geschweige denn kümmern sie sich um deinen schaden. 
Wenn ruten hinten raus liegen  dann sieht man wenigstens das geangelt wird und kann weit umfahren.

Das hat sowieso nichts mit big game zu tun  und gehört hier nicht hin #q

harte worte, aber so ist er der zulu


----------



## zulu

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Hey Neal
> 
> 
> Wenn ihr Land, Insel u. Untiefen passiert, hast du die besten Changen
> 
> G. Tortugaf


 
Darum der *küstenhinweis*


 Die anfangsfrage 50 oder 30 lbs rute gehört natürlich hier hin

Mein#q hinweis,
 nur daraufhin das diese winschengeschichte nichts aber auch gar nichts mit big game fischen zu tun hat.

Das ist eine methode aus der berufsfischerei  ist am boot kennzeichnungspflichtig (stundenglas)  und  lizenzpflichtig.

muß ständig beaufsichtigt werden

kann bei unfall oder schadensersatzforderungen dumm ausgehen.
 wenn die polizei kommt können unangenehme erfahrungen gemacht werden.
seeschifffahrtsstraßen
fischereischutzzonen sperrgebiete schonmasse und zeiten
bitte auch beachten


auf hoher see macht natürlich schon immer jeder was er will



vollkommen entspannt und locker

|wavey:

z.


----------



## zulu

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das dieses ostseepapier in spanien oder sonstwo in der fremde einen polizisten beeindrucken kann
wenn es ein problem gibt
diese trollingboote sind  alle als mit der rute fischende angelboote zu erkennen,
haben die entsprechende erlaubnis in dem gewässer zu fischen |bla:

allen viel glück beim tampenziehen :vik: und:vik:winschen

z.


----------



## neal_ae

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

die ausführung von wolle war ja okay und informativ.
- aber ich werde trolling betreiben mit ner 

alutechnos albacore 30-50 lbs stand up und accurate atd 30 mit 80lbs multi rundgeflochten.

:q

was wolle geschrieben hat mache ich ja auch. aber mit dem besagten gummischlauch und nur als unbehakten lure zum anlocken. und nur 8-20 meter hinterm boot.


----------



## neal_ae

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

ich könnte ja den mast beflaggen mit dem schleppangel wimpel.
dann kanns jeder sehen und auf abstand bleiben.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*



neal_ae schrieb:


> ich könnte ja den mast beflaggen mit dem schleppangel wimpel.
> dann kanns jeder sehen und auf abstand bleiben.



Du wirst dich noch wundern!

Wie Wollebre schon sagt, die Pötte schaixen auf die KVR und sind mit teilweise weit über zwanzig Knoten gut doppelt so schnell wie 'ne Fahrtenyacht. Das erfordert 'ne besonders aufmerksame Nachtwache. Du siehst die ersten Positionslichter und keine halbe Stunde später isser plötzlich da. Und auf der 16 kannste dir den Mund fusselig funken, die Wache auf so 'nem Pott nickt in der Regel gemütlich bei 'nem Männerfilm auf der Brücke.|wavey:


----------



## neal_ae

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

ihr habt ja recht. segeln nur am tag. haben radar an bord. aber seis darum. gut nur, das die großen pötte auf ihren schifffahrtswegen bleiben müssen.

lg,
neal.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*



neal_ae schrieb:


> ihr habt ja recht. segeln nur am tag. haben radar an bord. aber seis darum. gut nur, das die großen pötte auf ihren schifffahrtswegen bleiben müssen.
> 
> lg,
> neal.



Auf was bitte müssen die großen Pötte bleiben?|kopfkrat

Und was macht ihr nachts? Treiben, Ankern?|bigeyes


----------



## neal_ae

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

von zeebrücke nach lissabon. erste etappe. nur tagfahrten. 

lissabon gen süden bis die butter schmilzt und rechts ab. 

sobald wir blauwasser segeln iss et n andrer schnack.


----------



## neal_ae

*AW: unterschied 50lbs oder 30-50 lbs ? und welches material.*

nur am tag. (tagfahrten, plural)


----------

